# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Πλοία αντιμετώπισης ρύπανσης  (Pollution Responce Vessels)

## Παναγιώτης

Ας δούμε το Aegis (Αιγίδα) (IMO 7432082)  σε άσκηση ελέγχου πετρελαιοκηλίδας στον κόλπο της Ελυσίνας. Ας ευχηθούμε να το βλέπουμε μόνο σε ασκήσεις και όχι σε καταστροφές σαν τα ίδιου τύπου πλοία που βλέπουμε τους τελευταίους μήνες στον Κόλπου του Μεξικού στο σχετικό θέμα.

Το Aegis κατασκeυάστηκε το 1976 στην Ολλανδία για να ανεφοδιάζει τις εξέδρες άντλησης πετρελαίου στη Βόρεια Θάλασσα για την εταιρεία North Star Shipping. Το 2009 αγοράστηκε από την Environmental Marine Services.

Έχει διακριτικό κλήσης SVA2291, gt 1380, nt 414, 1.963 DWT, έχει μήκος ολικό (Loa) 64,53 m, μήκος μεταξύ καθέτων (Lbp) 60,83 m, μέγιστο πλάτος (Bext) 14,02 m. Κινέιται με δύο μηχανές MAK 6M 452AK.

Όπως βλέπουμε στις φωτογραφίες με ένα βοηθητικό σκάφος απλώνει ένα φράγμα κι εγκλωβίζει το πετρέλαιο, κάπως σαν ψάρεμα με γρι γρι δηλαδή. Διεθνώς αυτά τα πλοία ονομάζονται skimmers. Αφού περιοριστεί η κηλίδα τραβάνε νερό και το περνάνε από διαχωριστές ώστε να πάρουν το πετρέλαιο.
Aegis1.jpg
Aegis2.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Να το δούμε φίλε Παναγιώτης φωτογραφημένο απο την Κυνόσουρα στις 07/06/2010 :Wink: . 

AEGIS 01 IMO 7432082 07-06-2010.jpg

AEGIS 02 IMO 7432082 07-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κι εγώ κάπου τότε πρέπει αν το φωτογράφησα. Μάλλον ίσως να είναι προα΄σκηση για την άσκηση απορύπανσης *TRIENA 2010* που έγινε στις 8/6, όπως βλέπουμε εδώ http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=35969.

Και μια φωτογραφία από την άσκηση παρμένη από ελικόπτερο του ΛΣ από αυτές που συνοδέυουν το δελτίο τύπου.
96245.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε ένα απορυπαντικό φερρυ το Τάσος με Ν.Θ 725 που πρί δούλευε Θεσ/νίκη. Τώρα δένει στο Καματερό όταν δεν δουλεύει, δίπλα στο Αμφιτρίτη. Μπροστά έχει ένα πράγμα σαν φτιάρι, γαι να μαζεύει τα διάφορα που επιπλέουν, στη πρίμνη έχει δύο καρούλια που....μάλον αυτά που είναι τυλιγμένα είναι φράγματα για να περιορίζουν τα πετρέλαια, μέσα έχει διάφορα δοχεία....μάλλον με καθαριστικά για πετρελαιοκηλίδες και πίσω απο το φτιάρι ένα κάδο,για να ρίχνει τα σκουπίδια που μαζεύει.
Ας δούμε και δύο φωτο του μία μέσα στον Πειραιά και μία δεμένο στο Καματερό.
Όποια άλλη πληροφορία δεκτή.

ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑ&#931.jpgΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΣΟΣ στις 02-12-2012 φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Αμφιτρίτη.

ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ φεύγοντας απο το Πέραμα. Καμιά φωτο του όταν δούλευε Θεσ/νίκη;;;;

ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑΣΟΣ εχθές 24-04-2013 περνόντας τη δίαυλο με κατεύθυνση τη Σαλαμίνα.

ΑΠΟΡΡΙΠΑΝΤΙΚΟ ΤΑ&#931.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

*Παλεύοντας με το… θηρίο στην παραλία της Θεσσαλονίκης*









Δείτε βίντεο από το καθαρισμό που επιχειρεί ειδικό σκάφοςΗ προσπάθεια καθαρισμού του Θερμαϊκού Κόλπου από το καφέ φυτοπλαγκτόν που έχει «κάτσει» στα νερά δίπλα στην πόλη, βρίσκεται σε εξέλιξη.Το ειδικό σκάφος έχει αρχίσει τις βόλτες στα σημεία όπου συσσωρεύονται τα νεκρά φύκια και είναι ο μοναδικός τρόπος που έχουν στη διάθεσή τους οι φορείς να αλλάξουν την εικόνα στο παραλιακό μέτωπο.Είναι αλήθεια, και είναι εμφανές στο βίντεο του Life-Events.gr, πως η μάχη που δίνει το σκάφος μοιάζει άνιση, αφού το φυτοπλαγκτόν βρίσκεται σε ένα μεγάλο μέρος της παραλίας και θα χρειαστεί αρκετές ημέρες αλλά κυρίως αλλαγή των ανέμων και των ρευμάτων ώστε να καθαριστεί.








TAGS: ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ,	ΘΕΡΜΑΪΚΟΣ ΚΟΛΠΟΣ,	ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΘΕΡΜΑΪΚΟΣ,	ΘΕΡΜΑΪΚΟΣ ΜΟΛΥΝΣΗ,	ΦΥΤΟΠΛΑΓΚΤΟΝ
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Απορρυπαντικό ΛΣ 419 και ένα ....μάλλον Ακταία..... αγνώστων λοιπών στοιχείων που επιχειρούν στη Σαλαμίνα.

ΛΣ-419-01-22-09-2017.jpg ΑΚΤΑΙΑ--02-22-09-2017.jpg

----------


## sv1xv

AKTAIA-15 par SV1XV, on ipernity


AKTAIA-18 par SV1XV, on ipernity

ΑΚΤΑΙΑ-15 και ΑΚΤΑΙΑ-18 στον Πειραιά.

----------

